

Google (possibly) rolling out updated UI - dadads
http://imgur.com/a/adg00
Today, I found out that Google looked a little bit different than usual.
Could it be I'm looking at Google's future UI?
======
jeggers5
Considering that these look very like the design of www.wdyl.com AND we're
only seeing this after wdyl.com is unveiled I'm led to believe that this is
the product of someone who has too much time on their hands.

The design is also very not-google-style, look at the buttons. There's a blue
one for the image search and then some crap looking grey ones for text search.

~~~
instakill
Um... no. Read my comment.

~~~
jeggers5
I commented on it before you wrote this!

~~~
instakill
Obviously. I can't preempt your comment. I'm not a mind reader. But now that
you've read it, you can see it verified.

------
dadads
Explanation: This morning, Google suddenly looked different on my laptop. I
believe that I was lucky enough to see the new UI as it was being A/B-tested.

~~~
jeggers5
oh ok, maybe it is real then! That would be awesome. Looks _far_ nicer than
the current design (if you could call it design)

------
instakill
I've had that interface for a while now (probably regional split testing).

